# The State Fair Fattie!!  and more



## smokinpirate (Dec 31, 2010)

When I hear the State Fair is here I immediately think Corn Dogs!!  I thought I would try to incorporate that into a fattie, so here it is.  I used two corn dogs baked in the oven and some tater tots, wrapped in JD and bacon.  The taste was just okay as the corndog got somewhat soggy.  THe other two fatties pictured are the blueberry pancake and maple syrup fattie (right) and on the left is one made with cream cheese and jalapenos which was excellent!   Sorry no more pictures, these were from my cell phone before they disappeared.!  Thanks


----------



## mrsb (Dec 31, 2010)

The cream cheese one looks like it held up pretty well.  Love cream cheese.  And the blueberry one is always excellent.  Would go great with my coffee this morning.  Sorry to hear the corn dog one was not a complete success.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm with Mrs B and liking the ABT fattie. The cream cheese and japs fatie looks the best to me. Now the others look good an all but I just love ABT's.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 31, 2010)

Great job on rolling those fatties!  the fillings all look perfect, sorry about the corn dog. I wonder, if one brushed the outside with egg white, the way you do with pie crust sometimes, if it could protect the corn dog a little from getting as soggy?  Those all look so good - what temp did you cook at?


----------



## smokinpirate (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments, I appreciate the feedback.  I belive I cooked these at around 235.  I would def. recommend the cream cheese one if you are a fan of the abt.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree...the cream cheese and jalapeno looks delicious.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks good. I like the jalopeno one too


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I think they look great and stuffed to the max. Neat idea with the state fair fatty.


----------



## eman (Jan 4, 2011)

You might try deep frying the corn dogs to get them real crisp b4 rolling in the sausage.

 They all look great.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 4, 2011)

As soon as i read State Fair i thought corn dogs and before i could load the page i thought no way would someone put corn dogs in a fattie, but low and behold you did. I love corn dogs! I ate 21 corn dogs at our county fair this past year (a 6 day event) Looks good, i will have to try the jalepeno and cream cheese fattie. How do you go about putting the jalps and cream cheese in? Do you cut any of the peppers up, and how much cream cheese did you use?


----------

